# LostProphets lead singer (peadophile)



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-25108439
Some sick people in the world but this takes some beating. 
Personally I think a bullet would be too good for him.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Nov 27, 2013)

We can only hope the big blokes in prison treat him like he treated his victims. Pathetic Coward.

Any people say slipknot and marilyn manson are weirdos...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 27, 2013)

I know I cannot fathom it all. Certainly up there with the worst abuse cases I have seen reported. I have a few of their albums as well don't think I can listen to them now. Think he will be going away for a long time and would not be shocked if there are more victims out there


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 27, 2013)

He'd better take a lot of lube and a crash helmet as he's gonna need both. Straight on 42's but that won't stop them, especially as he's famous.
I hope he rots in there.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 27, 2013)

But what also is as vile, is the two mothers... Why have they not been tried and sentenced at the same time? Save money and do them all at the same time. They should be named and their photographs in the nationals ... 
The other thing is the police did nothing when this was reported, perhaps the police need an internal investigation, because Saville was protected and this guy seems to have been protected.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 27, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			But what also is as vile, is the two mothers... Why have they not been tried and sentenced at the same time? Save money and do them all at the same time. They should be named and their photographs in the nationals ... 
The other thing is the police did nothing when this was reported, perhaps the police need an internal investigation, because Saville was protected and this guy seems to have been protected.
		
Click to expand...

I would only hope that the police failed to investigate 'officially' when it was reported as they were hopeful of landing additional evidence? Have since heard/seen the appeals worldwide so perhaps had a bearing....not sure though.

However, this is execution material, not tax-payers responsibility picking up his hospital bills. Given the coward that he is, I imagine he'll top himself.


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 27, 2013)

Odvan said:



			I would only hope that the police failed to investigate 'officially' when it was reported as they were hopeful of landing additional evidence? Have since heard/seen the appeals worldwide so perhaps had a bearing....not sure though.

However, this is execution material, not tax-payers responsibility picking up his hospital bills. *Given the coward that he is, I imagine he'll top himself.*

Click to expand...

I doubt it even if it gets reported that way.


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 27, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			But what also is as vile, is the two mothers... Why have they not been tried and sentenced at the same time? Save money and do them all at the same time. They should be named and their photographs in the nationals ... 
The other thing is the police did nothing when this was reported, perhaps the police need an internal investigation, because Saville was protected and this guy seems to have been protected.
		
Click to expand...

I think the reason they haven't named the Mothers is to protect the identity of the children.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

This is something which is weirdly hard to wrap my head around as I grew up idolising the band, saw them several times in concert, covered their songs in my own bands and even got to hang out with them after a gig.

The charges (and now convictions) are pretty much the worst things imaginable. If a non-'celebrity' was convicted of these things it would still be front page of the papers. In a way, I almost think his status is deflecting from the severity of the crimes which are absolutely hideous. If it were Joe Bloggs everything would be about the crimes rather than the man, but as it is the papers insist on bringing up the band stuff and his past relationships (Fearne Cotton is getting mentioned in almost every tabloid).

It goes without saying that I have nothing but compassion for the poor kids involved in this. Not only should the mothers be named, they should never be able to see their kids again. There isn't a single thing that would be worse than what they (the 3 of them) did / were intending to do. 

In a statement today, Watkins' father in law said that he hoped he wouldn't be remembered as 'some sort of Jimmy Saville type'. To be honest, he will *never* shake the tag of being a pedophile, and nor should he. 

Literally the worst of the worst of the worst.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			This is something which is weirdly hard to wrap my head around as I grew up idolising the band, saw them several times in concert, covered their songs in my own bands and even got to hang out with them after a gig.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of them.


----------



## medwayjon (Nov 28, 2013)

Rest assured he may be in a protected environment in prison, but it would amaze you how sometmes officers "forget" to lock a door and "accidentally" forget to clear the nonces out of communual areas before letting the G.P in.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2013)

medwayjon said:



			Rest assured he may be in a protected environment in prison, but it would amaze you how sometmes officers "forget" to lock a door and "accidentally" forget to clear the nonces out of communual areas before letting the G.P in.
		
Click to expand...

Yea because that's definitely what we want; violent criminals allowed to engage in their animal like behaviour in vigilante justice against another criminal who was convicted of another type of animal like behaviour.

What next, let the rapists in to sodomise the prisoners guilty of especially violent crimes against children or the elderly?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 28, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Yea because that's definitely what we want; violent criminals allowed to engage in their animal like behaviour in vigilante justice against another criminal who was convicted of another type of animal like behaviour.

What next, let the rapists in to sodomise the prisoners guilty of especially violent crimes against children or the elderly?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with what you say it should not be allowed to happen. But lets be honest if it did would most people really care? I for one wouldn't give a toss and suspect many others will feel the same


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Yea because that's definitely what we want; violent criminals allowed to engage in their animal like behaviour in vigilante justice against another criminal who was convicted of another type of animal like behaviour.

What next, let the rapists in to sodomise the prisoners guilty of especially violent crimes against children or the elderly?
		
Click to expand...

You do realise what he's done don't you??? 
I personally hope his inmates get to spend some time alone with him.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some sick people in the world but this takes some beating. 
*Personally I think a bullet would be too good for him.*

Click to expand...

Depends where! 

Indeed, sick!

A Broadmoor case I expect. Only place safe for him I believe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			You do realise what he's done don't you??? 
I personally hope his inmates get to spend some time alone with him.
		
Click to expand...


It's the old eye for an eye argument

He has done wrong no doubt and should spend the rest of his life behind bars


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the old eye for an eye argument

He has done wrong no doubt and should spend the rest of his life behind bars
		
Click to expand...

Not really eye for an eye tho is it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really eye for an eye tho is it?
		
Click to expand...


Well it's acting outside the law exacting your own punishment - two wrongs


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Agree with what you say it should not be allowed to happen. But lets be honest if it did would most people really care? I for one wouldn't give a toss and suspect many others will feel the same
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people wouldn't care but I for one would. It shouldn't be the way things are done.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 28, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			A lot of people wouldn't care but I for one would. It shouldn't be the way things are done.
		
Click to expand...

So if a Paedophile child killer was murdered by another inmate in prison would you care? Cannot fathom why anyone would and more importantly it is 1 less lowlife for the taxpayer to fund. But it should not be purposely allowed to happen by wardens and prison staff etc I think on that part we agree. But if they want to get to somebody they will eventually unless they are locked up 24 hours a day


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			So if a Paedophile child killer was murdered by another inmate in prison would you care? Cannot fathom why anyone would and more importantly it is 1 less lowlife for the taxpayer to fund. But it should not be purposely allowed to happen by wardens and prison staff etc I think on that part we agree. But if they want to get to somebody they will eventually unless they are locked up 24 hours a day
		
Click to expand...

I also would.

Not necessarily because of any sympathy for the particular person.

But there's very little difference between 'not caring' about the murder of a person, however deviant, and the treatment out to those 'considered to be deviant' by the likes of the Nazis et al!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			So if a Paedophile child killer was murdered by another inmate in prison would you care?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


If I need to explain why then you are simply one step or more below me on the ladder to being civilised.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Yes.


If I need to explain why then you are simply one step or more below me on the ladder to being civilised.
		
Click to expand...

Not only would I not care,I'd hope it was long & very painful.
If this puts me behind you on the civilised ladder than so be it. 
Suppose you'd send him to therapy & believe he'll come out a reformed character.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 28, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I also would.

Not necessarily because of any sympathy for the particular person.

But there's very little difference between 'not caring' about the murder of a person, however deviant, and the treatment out to those 'considered to be deviant' by the likes of the Nazis et al!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough takes all sorts


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not only would I not care,I'd hope it was long & very painful.
If this puts me behind you on the civilised ladder than so be it. 
Suppose you'd send him to therapy & believe he'll come out a reformed character.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you on this one mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

He deserves punishment - but we have moved on from the barbaric days. 

People should never take the law into their own hands - that includes dishing out punishement to child molestors.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.nme.com/news/lostprophets/74073
Even after reading this kind of thing the dogooders can't help themselves 
Suppose 10yr in a warm cell getting his meals cooked for him will teach him a lesson?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.nme.com/news/lostprophets/74073
Even after reading this kind of thing the dogooders can't help themselves 
Suppose 10yr in a warm cell getting his meals cooked for him will teach him a lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Doogooders ? 

No one has suggested he should get a 10 year warm cell - i prefer a radical change to the prison system.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doogooders ? 

No one has suggested he should get a 10 year warm cell - i prefer a radical change to the prison system.
		
Click to expand...

But that's what he'll end up with. & their won't be a radical change to the the prison system as human rights have gone mental. 
He should have no rights after what he's done & with a bit of luck he'll get the punishment he deserves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			But that's what he'll end up with. & their won't be a radical change to the the prison system as human rights have gone mental. 
He should have no rights after what he's done & with a bit of luck he'll get the punishment he deserves.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that's the society we live in - Broadmoor isn't a picnic - far from it.

But physical punishment was got rid of a long time ago for a reason. We are more civilised as human beings


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that's the society we live in - Broadmoor isn't a picnic - far from it.

But physical punishment was got rid of a long time ago for a reason. We are more civilised as human beings
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was got rid of because of dogooders that believe that scum like Ian Watkins still have human rights even after raping a 11month old baby. 
But hey I'm sure a few council'ing sessions will sort him out:thup:
Think I'll leave it at that or I'll end up with an infraction or ban.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes it was got rid of because of dogooders that believe that scum like Ian Watkins still have human rights even after raping a 11month old baby. 
But hey I'm sure a few council'ing sessions will sort him out:thup:
Think I'll leave it at that or I'll end up with an infraction or ban.
		
Click to expand...

Please stop calling civilised people "do gooders" 

Yes things can be better and people who commit crime should get less human rights etc but that doesn't mean physical punishment beyond the law. Two wrongs don't make a right. 

Physical punishment wasn't got rid of because of "do gooders"


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that's the society we live in - Broadmoor isn't a picnic - far from it.

But physical punishment was got rid of a long time ago for a reason.* We are more civilised as human beings*

Click to expand...

The vast majority of us are but this vile person and many others clearly aren't and in my opinion he, and many others, should hang for their crimes. And yes if asked I would readily offer my services as the hangman. 

The world is a sad place when sick individuals like this are allowed better treatment inside prison than many honest and civilised people who through no fault of their own are living a terrible life, for example many of the thousands of homeless people on our streets.

I for one won't bat an eyelid if he is "sorted out" inside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

smange said:



			The vast majority of us are but this vile person and many others clearly aren't and in my opinion he, and many others, should hang for their crimes. And yes if asked I would readily offer my services as the hangman. 

The world is a sad place when sick individuals like this are allowed better treatment inside prison than many honest and civilised people who through no fault of their own are living a terrible life, for example many of the thousands of homeless people on our streets.

I for one won't bat an eyelid if he is "sorted out" inside.
		
Click to expand...

So you want to go beyond physical punishment and start hanging people again !! 

Again Broadmoor won't be a walk in the park - far from it


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 28, 2013)

Mind boggling crime. I can't even begin to work out where the motivation could come from. Turns my stomach.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes it was got rid of because of dogooders that believe that scum like Ian Watkins still have human rights even after raping a 11month old baby.
		
Click to expand...

Did he?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Did he?
		
Click to expand...

I actually read somewhere he has admitted all charges, so yes.


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you want to go beyond physical punishment and start hanging people again !! 

Again Broadmoor won't be a walk in the park - far from it
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite content to bring it back for the right crimes.

Broadmoor might not be a walk in the park but it's certainly a far better life than a lot of victims of these vile and hideous crimes will have in the future.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

smange said:



			Yes, quite content to bring it back for the right crimes.

Broadmoor might not be a walk in the park but it's certainly a far better life than a lot of victims of these vile and hideous crimes will have in the future.
		
Click to expand...

The country doesn't work in an eye for an eye environment thankfully. The death penalty will never return - no place for it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Did he?
		
Click to expand...

Read the NME link I posted on #27.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I actually read somewhere he has admitted all charges, so yes.
		
Click to expand...





			
				Media Report said:
			
		


			Singer Ian Watkins has pleaded guilty to 13 sexual offences, including two of attempting to rape a baby, but denied two counts of raping the child.
		
Click to expand...

 So did he?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I actually read somewhere he has admitted all charges, so yes.
		
Click to expand...

Do not think he did actually, it was attempted rape still sickening all the same


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So did he?
		
Click to expand...




In_The_Rough said:



			Do not think he did actually, it was attempted rape still sickening all the same
		
Click to expand...


I stand corrected, said the man in the orthopaedic shoes.


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shame they are shutting down Dartmoor prison as that is a cold, dank, hole of a prison like the one used in Porridge. 

He may be wrong in the head but he still knew what he was doing was wrong and for that the crimes he has committed are unforgivable, ever.
He has committed one of the crimes the criminal fraternity despise as much as the rest of the nation and for that he will have prison punishment dealt out  to him on every occasion possible. This man is not fit to be part of society and very few who commit these crimes ever stop the urges or the intent to commit them. So why should the rest of society have to endure the ever present danger of having him around them?


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2013)

My view on this is that what he did is serioulsy shocking and no was is it excuseable but the people calling for him to be hung need to really think about what they are saying.

If it was your son,brother,dad that had commited this crime could you honestly say you would want to see them hung or beaten to death in prison?

I'd much rather the person lived but spent the rest of their life with the guilt of their crime hanging over them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## medwayjon (Nov 29, 2013)

bozza said:



			My view on this is that what he did is serioulsy shocking and no was is it excuseable but the people calling for him to be hung need to really think about what they are saying.

If it was your son,brother,dad that had commited this crime could you honestly say you would want to see them hung or beaten to death in prison?

I'd much rather the person lived but spent the rest of their life with the guilt of their crime hanging over them for the rest of their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly?

If a family member of mine was a kiddie-fiddler they would be praying the law got to them before the rest of us.


----------



## bozza (Nov 29, 2013)

So taking the law into your own hands and mudering someone is the the answer then? 

Anyway I've said what I wanted to say on the matter and it's not a subject I want to argue/debate over as it's not a nice subject so won't comment anymore on it.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 29, 2013)

When I saw the thread title, I thought this was about someone who loved peas. What an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## cleanstrike (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you but I cannot even begin to contemplate the mind workings of a person that would ever want to attempt sex with babies. It's just too bizarre a concept for my brain to get to grips with. I'd love to see the psychologists reports on this bloke just to try and understand what's going on in his head.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2013)

Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder. As much as it sickens you that he committed these acts they were no more a conscious decision to this man as your own sexual orientation.

I love how people who don't want to see individuals beaten or murdered for a crime that have been captured and dealt with automatically become "do-gooders"


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

There's an interesting read in vice which sort of sums up my feelings and those of a lot of people my age - http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/ian-watkins-has-forced-thousands-to-forget-their-adolescence

*edit* should probably add that the article is a bit sweary (from the first couple of lines) for those easily offended by that sort of thing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder. As much as it sickens you that he committed these acts they were no more a conscious decision to this man as your own sexual orientation.

I love how people who don't want to see individuals beaten or murdered for a crime that have been captured and dealt with automatically become "do-gooders"
		
Click to expand...

So your saying he didn't know what he was doing was sick & wrong?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2013)

I have no qualms in saying that I don't care either way what happens to him inside.
He's off the streets so can't do it again, and the extra expense to the tax payer is not worth working out its so small.
Should something unfortunate, violent and/or painful happen to him I'll have no feelings for him whatsoever. Not wishing it on him, wouldn't even do that to my worst enemy, but I really don't care if it does or not.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So your saying he didn't know what he was doing was sick & wrong?
		
Click to expand...

No. I am saying he had no way of controlling his compulsions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

woody69 said:



			No. I am saying he had no way of controlling his compulsions.
		
Click to expand...

But he acted on those compulsions. You'll be wanting us to feel sorry for him next.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it only me that finds it a bit strange that people nowadays no longer are content with being repulsed with an obviously horrible set of incidents, but feel the need to share that repulsion and feel that topic is worth discussing?  And that then ends up with some daft argument over justice.  I know it's a forum for discussion and all that, but nevertheless.....


----------



## Coatsy79 (Nov 29, 2013)

This year keeps getting worse

I'm old enough to remember jimmy Saville and even wanting to be on jim'll fix it, and Rolf Harris etc but still young enough to have "liked" this band when they first came about 

It's like having to completely re access your formative years 

What this guy has done is beyond sick and wrong, and the parents of the kids are far worse, mothers are supposed to protect their kids from stuff like this not be willing participants!!!

The only plus from this is that the kids are far too young to remember anything and at least they will hopefully have been taken away from that kind of environment and can possibly live better lives in the future


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			But he acted on those compulsions. You'll be wanting us to feel sorry for him next.
		
Click to expand...

There you go again with the statement that because I don't believe he should be hung, drawn and quartered, I now think we should all feel sorry for him? How about just accepting that he now has his liberty taken away and will no longer have access to children and justice has prevailed? Taking someone's life isn't justice, it's revenge. I again have to reiterate the point that he has a psychiatric condition. It is a mental illness and he is incapable for controlling his compulsions. I abhor the fact he acted on them instead of getting treatment / help, but seeing as society's general view to a condition they know little about is usually one of disgust and this overwhelming desire by some in society to cause that person physical harm, maybe you can see why he kept quiet about it.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is it only me that finds it a bit strange that people nowadays no longer are content with being repulsed with an obviously horrible set of incidents, but feel the need to share that repulsion and feel that topic is worth discussing?  And that then ends up with some daft argument over justice.  I know it's a forum for discussion and all that, but nevertheless.....
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find people have always shared their feelings and discussed topics such as this, but with social media, the Internet and 24 hour news the information is more freely available. It's why some people feel like the world is going to the dogs. It isn't, they just hear about it more often.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2013)

What do you call a Mexican who "enjoys" the company of Donkeys?




A Pedro-phile 


I'll get my coat ................


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

woody69 said:



			There you go again with the statement that because I don't believe he should be hung, drawn and quartered, I now think we should all feel sorry for him? How about just accepting that he now has his liberty taken away and will no longer have access to children and justice has prevailed? Taking someone's life isn't justice, it's revenge. I again have to reiterate the point that he has a psychiatric condition. It is a mental illness and he is incapable for controlling his compulsions. I abhor the fact he acted on them instead of getting treatment / help, but seeing as society's general view to a condition they know little about is usually one of disgust and this overwhelming desire by some in society to cause that person physical harm, maybe you can see why he kept quiet about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep he really did well keeping quiet about it rather than shouting it from the roof tops. & we can all rest easy knowing that one day he'll be released a reformed character & no longer have these sick feelings:thup:
Personally I'd still rather see him put down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep he really did well keeping quiet about it rather than shouting it from the roof tops. & we can all rest easy knowing that one day he'll be released a reformed character & no longer have these sick feelings:thup:
Personally I'd still rather see him put down.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully you're not in a position to make choices like that. 

Justice within the law with be given.

There is no place in this world for justice outside the law.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What do you call a Mexican who "enjoys" the company of Donkeys?




A Pedro-phile 


I'll get my coat ................
		
Click to expand...

I actually laughed at that mate:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully you're not in a position to make choices like that. 

Justice within the law with be given.

There is no place in this world for justice outside the law.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure his fellow convicts will agree. 
We're all entitled to an opinion tho


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure his fellow convicts will agree. 
We're all entitled to an opinion tho
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what people agree with - it's the law that counts. He has broken the law , that doesn't entitle other people to break the law for revenge.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 29, 2013)

woody69 said:



			I abhor the fact he acted on them instead of getting treatment / help, but seeing as society's general view to a condition they know little about is usually one of disgust and this overwhelming desire by some in society to cause that person physical harm, maybe you can see why he kept quiet about it.
		
Click to expand...

Good post.


... and in other news...... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25151961





			Investigators believe that the two men met via an internet site for cannibalism fetishists.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Good post.


... and in other news...... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25151961




Click to expand...

Personally I'd send them on a cooking course & teach them how to create some good simple food rather than go around eating humans.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Personally I'd send them on a cooking course & teach them how to create some good simple food rather than go around eating humans.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a 180 from wanting death for revenge.

You do realise there is middle ground - ie the law


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit of a 180 from wanting death for revenge.

You do realise there is middle ground - ie the law
		
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic,I'd also give this lot a bullet aswell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was being sarcastic,I'd also give this lot a bullet aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Who next for the bullet then ? Where is your limit ?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was being sarcastic,I'd also give this lot a bullet aswell.
		
Click to expand...

i think Pinseeker and i are on a similar wave length, Its like Hitler had some good ideas, just some questionable methods...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			i think Pinseeker and i are on a similar wave length, Its like Hitler had some good ideas, just some questionable methods...
		
Click to expand...


Which ideas of Hitlers were "good"


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which ideas of Hitlers were "good"
		
Click to expand...

The whole super race one was pretty good, he just wasnt too hot at implementation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			The whole super race one was pretty good, he just wasnt too hot at implementation.
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Well blow me down, Phil is lost for words!! 

My night is complete!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Well blow me down, Phil is lost for words!! 

My night is complete! 

Click to expand...

I was worried that you were pulling the same trigger as pin seeker then 

Nearly missed the sarcasm


----------



## Odvan (Nov 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Well blow me down, Phil is lost for words!! 

My night is complete! 

Click to expand...

Hope you enjoyed that 60 seconds....don't get many of em


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who next for the bullet then ? Where is your limit ?
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm not very keen on Paddy McGuinness,but maybe a bullet is a bit OTT.


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 1, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which ideas of Hitlers were "good"
		
Click to expand...


Autobahns

Oh! I forgot about committing suicide ... that was one of his better ideas too.


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 1, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			Autobahns

Oh! I forgot about committing suicide ... that was one of his better ideas too.
		
Click to expand...

He had a no bad tache an all...


----------



## drawboy (Dec 1, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So your saying he didn't know what he was doing was sick & wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Woody69 I'm sorry but you need locking up with him if you truly believe what you have just stated....I cannot believe you can say that. Abusing a 12 month old baby can never ever be defended regardless of how many liberal politically correct flipping courses you have attended.
Sorry Pin-seeker this hasn't quoted as it reads, no offence meant to you. It is aimed as an answer to Woody69's post.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Woody69 I'm sorry but you need locking up with him if you truly believe what you have just stated....I cannot believe you can say that. Abusing a 12 month old baby can never ever be defended regardless of how many liberal politically correct flipping courses you have attended.
Sorry Pin-seeker this hasn't quoted as it reads, no offence meant to you. It is aimed as an answer to Woody69's post.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.& I agree 100%, to make excuses for Watkins by blaming it on a condition is crazy. He's just a very sick individual. The password on his computer says it all really.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Woody69 I'm sorry but you need locking up with him if you truly believe what you have just stated....I cannot believe you can say that. Abusing a 12 month old baby can never ever be defended regardless of how many liberal politically correct flipping courses you have attended.
		
Click to expand...

Please let me know what exactly I said, where you believe I defended him for abusing a baby.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			No worries mate.& I agree 100%, to make excuses for Watkins by *blaming it on a condition is crazy*. He's just a very *sick individual*. The password on his computer says it all really.
		
Click to expand...

Can you see the irony in your statement there?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Can you see the irony in your statement there?
		
Click to expand...

Ok VILE individual. That better for you? :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Woody69 I'm sorry but you need locking up with him if you truly believe what you have just stated....I cannot believe you can say that. Abusing a 12 month old baby can never ever be defended regardless of how many liberal politically correct flipping courses you have attended.
Sorry Pin-seeker this hasn't quoted as it reads, no offence meant to you. It is aimed as an answer to Woody69's post.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe he was "defending" the persons actions - I believe he was trying to give reasons why people do sick things and at times it is an illness.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am not sure he was ill as such, he took a lot of class A drugs, and it seemed just do as he pleased. He won't hopefully now. I don't condone the actions of other prisoners, but I do feel prison life should involve an element of labour. After all they owe society for their wrong doings, all of this human rights kind of backfires and the people who have abused it cry out for it. I remember a very simple saying "your human rights stop, when they infringe upon others" it's that simple. I also don't believe we need prison cells, the human body can do that, just disconnect the spinal column someway that can be reinstated and watch the result (harsh maybe but a lesson is not always easy to learn)


----------



## User20205 (Dec 1, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			. I also don't believe we need prison cells, the human body can do that, just disconnect the spinal column someway that can be reinstated and watch the result (harsh maybe but a lesson is not always easy to learn)
		
Click to expand...


I've got nothing to add to this thread, he'll get what's coming etc etc.

But.. I can't go without asking you to expand on this theory. Are you medically qualified?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure his fellow convicts will agree....
		
Click to expand...

But by their very presence in the same place as he will be, they are criminals!

There is no place for vigilantes/revenge attacks.

As I believe I posted some time ago, an appropriate Criminal Institution such as Broadmoor seems the place, but we'll eventually see what happens.

As for Justice outside the Law. I believe that to have Justice, there has to be Law, so Justice outsoide the Law is an impossible state!


----------



## Iaing (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			But by their very presence in the same place as he will be, they are criminals!

There is no place for vigilantes/revenge attacks.

As I believe I posted some time ago, an appropriate Criminal Institution such as Broadmoor seems the place, but we'll eventually see what happens.

As for Justice outside the Law. I believe that to have Justice, there has to be Law, so Justice outsoide the Law is an impossible state!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, don't be so pompous.

A good kicking inside is getting off lightly as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 2, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder. As much as it sickens you that he committed these acts they were no more a conscious decision to this man as your own sexual orientation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm Sorry Woody but this reads as just because in his mind it seems perfectly normal to perform sex acts upon a defenseless 12 month old baby then it is because he cannot help it. Oh and the and I quote here "As much as it sickens you" Flipping heck mate this reads as it may sicken you but not me because I know what I am talking about. I have seen enough policemen on the television who also know a bit about this "Condition"  look and sound totally repulsed by these "acts"to know that it isn't ok for anyone regardless of how their mind works. These people were once children too who no doubt were taught right from wrong everyone even these offenders know they are wrong they just choose not to believe it. This isn't the first time I have heard of this. My wife is a nurse on a pediatric ward and she has seen babies literally split open by people that have committed acts like this 
I didn't mean to offend you with my reply but it read quite awfully to me.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 2, 2013)

drawboy said:



			I'm Sorry Woody but this reads as just because in his mind it seems perfectly normal to perform sex acts upon a defenseless 12 month old baby then it is because he cannot help it. Oh and the and I quote here "As much as it sickens you" Flipping heck mate this reads as it may sicken you but not me because I know what I am talking about. I have seen enough policemen on the television who also know a bit about this "Condition"  look and sound totally repulsed by these "acts"to know that it isn't ok for anyone regardless of how their mind works. These people were once children too who no doubt were taught right from wrong everyone even these offenders know they are wrong they just choose not to believe it. This isn't the first time I have heard of this. My wife is a nurse on a pediatric ward and she has seen babies literally split open by people that have committed acts like this 
I didn't mean to offend you with my reply but it read quite awfully to me.
		
Click to expand...

You have completely misinterpreted my post. I'm not sure I ever alluded to the fact that it was "perfectly normal" or even "OK" to perform these acts on a defenseless baby. I was simply stating a fact that the condition is psychiatric and the acts he committed were because he has something wrong with the way he is built. The same way in which a serial killer lacks empathy. His brain is misfiring and causing him to have these compulsions to perform these deplorable acts. He has not made a conscious decision to have these feelings towards vulnerable children in the same way a gay person doesn't "choose" to be gay or a straight person chooses to be straight. It's just the way they are built. 

The mindless talk of a bullet through the brain, hanging, shanking inside etc is pointless as it serves no purpose.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Yes.


If I need to explain why then you are simply one step or more below me on the ladder to being civilised.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

woody69 said:



			There you go again with the statement that because I don't believe he should be hung, drawn and quartered, I now think we should all feel sorry for him? How about just accepting that he now has his liberty taken away and will no longer have access to children and justice has prevailed? Taking someone's life isn't justice, it's revenge. I again have to reiterate the point that he has a psychiatric condition. It is a mental illness and he is incapable for controlling his compulsions. I abhor the fact he acted on them instead of getting treatment / help, but seeing as society's general view to a condition they know little about is usually one of disgust and this overwhelming desire by some in society to cause that person physical harm, maybe you can see why he kept quiet about it.
		
Click to expand...

Good balanced and sensible words - it's a pity that mental illness and addictions aren't more generally better understood.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good balanced and sensible words - it's a pity that mental illness and addictions aren't more generally better understood.
		
Click to expand...

It is worth noting though that not all people with mental illness are incapable of controlling their actions. I know many people that have an attraction towards children or thoughts of rape towards women but have never acted upon it and instead looked for help because of the conflict they had going on inside. The common thread between this case and so many other high profile sexual offenders is the ease of access to what he had a desire for. 

The scariest part of this story is the mothers who facilitated the acts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			It is worth noting though that not all people with mental illness are incapable of controlling their actions. I know many people that have an attraction towards children or thoughts of rape towards women but have never acted upon it and instead looked for help because of the conflict they had going on inside. The common thread between this case and so many other high profile sexual offenders is the ease of access to what he had a desire for. 

The scariest part of this story is the mothers who facilitated the acts.
		
Click to expand...

You are right - that is scary - surely they were accessory to the crime- and their defense is what? Poverty? Greed?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 2, 2013)

woody69 said:



			His brain is misfiring and causing him to have these compulsions to perform these deplorable acts. He has not made a conscious decision to have these feelings towards vulnerable children in the same way a gay person doesn't "choose" to be gay or a straight person chooses to be straight. It's just the way they are built.
		
Click to expand...

By that definition would that mean that someone who is gay has a 'mental illness', but just less ill than a paedophile?

[just wondering as your posts are quite interesting]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			It is worth noting though that not all people with mental illness are incapable of controlling their actions. I know many people that have an attraction towards children or thoughts of rape towards women but have never acted upon it and instead looked for help because of the conflict they had going on inside. The common thread between this case and so many other high profile sexual offenders is the ease of access to what he had a desire for. 

The scariest part of this story is the mothers who facilitated the acts.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you know some nice people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sounds like you know some nice people.
		
Click to expand...



More to add to your hitlist


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sounds like you know some nice people.
		
Click to expand...

I am a psychiatric nurse so I sometimes get to talk with people whose desires and thoughts would distress most people (myself included). I'm sure you've met and may even work with plenty of people that are similar. You just don't know it.

Where I do admire some of these people is their ability to control these desires and discuss them openly in a way that helps them to manage the thoughts and prevent them acting on it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I am a psychiatric nurse so I sometimes get to talk with people whose desires and thoughts would distress most people (myself included). I'm sure you've met and may even work with plenty of people that are similar. You just don't know it.

Where I do admire some of these people is their ability to control these desires and discuss them openly in a way that helps them to manage the thoughts and prevent them acting on it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can imagine you've herd some pretty terrible stories. 
Suppose we don't know what goes through peoples minds.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I am a psychiatric nurse so I sometimes get to talk with people whose desires and thoughts would distress most people (myself included). I'm sure you've met and may even work with plenty of people that are similar. You just don't know it.

Where I do admire some of these people is their ability to control these desires and discuss them openly in a way that helps them to manage the thoughts and prevent them acting on it.
		
Click to expand...

Good that you are trying to explain what mental illness can lead to.  We too easily condemn without trying to understand. Not that we shouldn't condemn - but sometimes we should try and understand what leads some to have thoughts.  None of us can prevent 'thoughts' arising - and some minds generate troubling, difficult or dangerous thoughts.  Most of us do not act out on these thoughts and can dismiss them without really thinking about it - the thoughts are random thoughts not us.  

Some have learned how to consciously recognise and then reject these thoughts as dangerous (to themselves as well as possibly to others) - and that rejection can be difficult but can be successfully managed.  But there are a few who have either not sought help or have not recognised their condition and who are unable to do this.  As a result they may act out on the thoughts and urges that arise, often knowing that what they are doing is wrong but with their mind able to construct a rationale that makes what they do seem excusable - they are unable to prevent their mind allowing them to act out on their thoughts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes I can imagine you've herd some pretty terrible stories. 
Suppose we don't know what goes through peoples minds.
		
Click to expand...

I hazard a guess that we all have things we have thought but not acted upon that we would feel very uncomfortable about sharing with anybody.  And I note that I am making this suggestion in general and not in respect to anything in particular.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2013)

I live a stones throw from Broadmoor and one of my neighbours works there. There are baby rapists in there so this guy may end up there with the rest of them.

Quickly going through the posts I read that a bullet through the brain serves no purpose.  Did I read that right?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			I live a stones throw from Broadmoor and one of my neighbours works there. There are baby rapists in there so this guy may end up there with the rest of them.

Quickly going through the posts I read that a bullet through the brain serves no purpose.  Did I read that right?
		
Click to expand...

I think someone said something along those lines .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think someone said something along those lines .
		
Click to expand...

A bullet through the brain clearly serves a purpose - it saves the state some money - and that is it.

It would also send out a signal to some who are not able to suppress and manage dangerous and illogical thinking that this sort of justice is well served and served well.  So why wait for the state to deliver it.  See last week Bristol life sentence for murder.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			I live a stones throw from Broadmoor and one of my neighbours works there. There are baby rapists in there so this guy may end up there with the rest of them.

Quickly going through the posts I read that a bullet through the brain serves no purpose.  Did I read that right?
		
Click to expand...

I said in my original post that a bullet would be too good for Watkins & I stand by that 100%


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 2, 2013)

Use horse bolt, its cheaper, reusable. 
But seriously death is an easy way out, there should be time to contemplate the actions that have led him there.... And of cause some reciprocal suffering to understand what is wrong.
as for it being a mental illness, sorry I don't buy that, this guy was acting on his sexual motivations, this is the way he is wired these are his desires. This is not a mental issue or software issue, this is a hardware issue. He is this way,unfortunately like many others. 
To argue this is a mental issue, is to argue that all sexual desires and fantasies are mental problems and thus acceptable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			To argue this is a mental issue, is to argue that all sexual desires and fantasies are mental problems and thus acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't - normal sexual desires and fantasies are clearly not due to mental problems.  Abnormal sexual desires and fantasies are, by definition, of a different nature.  Those with a mental illness may recognise them as abnormal and/or harmful for and to others, but their illness can mean that they cannot stop themselves acting out on these thoughts (see also drug, alcohol, gambling, sex, shopping etc addictions).


----------



## woody69 (Dec 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			By that definition would that mean that someone who is gay has a 'mental illness', but just less ill than a paedophile?

[just wondering as your posts are quite interesting]
		
Click to expand...

Well it obviously wouldn't be classified as a "mental illness", but they certainly have differences in their brains between hetrosexuals. A study discovered that gay men and hetrosexual women have brain halves of a similar size, whilst the right side was bigger in lesbian women and hetrosexual men. They also noticed differences in the amygdala.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 2, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			as for it being a mental illness, sorry I don't buy that, this guy was acting on his sexual motivations, this is the way he is wired these are his desires. This is not a mental issue or software issue, this is a hardware issue. He is this way,unfortunately like many others. 
To argue this is a mental issue, is to argue that all sexual desires and fantasies are mental problems and thus acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but your post makes absolutely no sense. When you say it is a hardware issue, what exactly do you mean? Pedophillia is defined as a psychiatrict condition. That is an undisputable fact. And like it or not, I'm afraid to say that all sexual desires and fantasies are controlled by your brain. People don't choose to desire children.

You could also delve into the question on what exactly is "acceptable" is first and foremost defined by society. Our Greek and Roman ancestors had no problem sleeping with children, or family relations. Nearly 80 countries in the world still have problems with homosexuals even to this day. In their country they are viewed with a disgust similar to what some feel towards this man. Like it or not your sexual preference is very much to do with your brain and when society rejects that preference the person with them has to deal with it. Watkins acted on them, has now been caught and will hopefully be locked up for a very long time.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 2, 2013)

^
^
^
Good post Woody69




palindromicbob said:



			It is worth noting though that not all people with mental illness are incapable of controlling their actions. I know many people that have an attraction towards children or thoughts of rape towards women but have never acted upon it
		
Click to expand...

Good post.


Fantasy isn't an illness (either mental or physical), it's crossing the 'social line' (and in particular towards OTHERS) that we have such an issue with.

In a survey (quoted below) *62% of women* had had fantasies about being raped/forced into sex..... if they're all ill then the prisons are gonna be FULL.

Give a man the same fantasy and he's a pervert. Food for thought.




			psychologists at North Texas University asked 355 college women: How often have you fantasized being overpowered/forced/raped by a man/woman to have oral/vaginal/anal sex against your will?

*Sixty-two percent* said they'd had at least one such fantasy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

woody69 said:



			I'm sorry, but your post makes absolutely no sense. When you say it is a hardware issue, what exactly do you mean? Pedophillia is defined as a psychiatrict condition. That is an undisputable fact. And like it or not, I'm afraid to say that all sexual desires and fantasies are controlled by your brain. People don't choose to desire children.

You could also delve into the question on what exactly is "acceptable" is first and foremost defined by society. Our Greek and Roman ancestors had no problem sleeping with children, or family relations. Nearly 80 countries in the world still have problems with homosexuals even to this day. In their country they are viewed with a disgust similar to what some feel towards this man. Like it or not your sexual preference is very much to do with your brain and when society rejects that preference the person with them has to deal with it. Watkins acted on them, has now been caught and will hopefully be locked up for a very long time.
		
Click to expand...

Explained a lot better than I managed - thankyou.


----------

